# Mini Herf Hit Stuttgart



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

Tim our Network Admin. is going back to the states after 8 years in Germany. Farewell Tim. We love you.
Had a little party for him on the terrace. Here are some pix's.










We will miss you Tim. Good time was had by all. Tim got to feel my wifes breast. WTF. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cool Pics Red, Looks like BOOBY Grabbing FUN !!!!!!!!!!!! :drinking:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

Then they went to the couch. Maybe they went upstairs too. Don't know. I was having too much fun smoking cigars and drinking beer and Crown Royal. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Lot's of Griffin action going on, but I saw a La Aurora Cammy in there too!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice shots.... great times.... the shot of the 4 of you standing is a memory if I ever saw one....

and the other where he is cop'en a feel.......... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Lot's of Griffin action going on, but I saw a La Aurora Cammy in there too!


Good eye Stan. You caught your cammy in there. I could not have given it to a better guy. I got to get to the shop now. Went through 16 yesterday. Looked in the humi this morning and started crying. Good time was had. WTH.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Great posting Patrick. That looks like a great time. Great pictures.

Since Kevin has stopped the smoking women pictures, I have a new favorite cigar babe. With a tasty Griffins too!!!


----------

